# The Old Thicket



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"As you all know, our lands are under a great threat! Ostermark cannot stand against these forces of destruction. We will be recuting mercenaries and enlisting the help of as many freindly races as we can. We must stand against this threat from all sides, for if we do not, the great farming plains, the forest and the mountains will be burning wastes. And this I can guarantee, with that; may Sigmar guide us all." - General Dietfreid Heich upon hearing Ranulf's ultimatum.

You are a solder under the command of Bruno Zweindrai; a highly respected Lieutenant in the Ostermark army. You have been assigned to the north in order to meet the Khorne worshipping warband of Ranulf the Muderer. 


Character sheets are as follows:

Name: Bruno Zweindrai
Age: 41 ( you should put anywhere from 19-30)
Personallity: A Strong headed man, Bruno keeps his men in line (or he tries to) He is easily angered but is also a master tactician. (I dont want a "doesnt talk much" Or a "keeps to himself" character, these characters are dull.)
Appearance: Short blonde hair, Brown eyes, tall, decent figure.
Equipment: A Rapier that has been in his family for years, calls it "Matilda", a metal chest plate that is adorned by a red sash and many medals, white long sleeved shirt, black boots, blue pants, and a golded monocle. (keep it reasonable)
Years of service: 12.
History: Bruno was born into a rich family that was well known throught the province, he decided to join the army as all men in his family do, and he rose throught the ranks rather quickly, and is well respected.



Now you can be a Conscripted farmer, a Mercenary (from any where, even Kislev!), or a solder.

You can have Shield as well as a spear, sword, halberd, axe, mace, or hammer.

I will also accept a fledgling wizard.
Standard rules, 6 line min, no godmodding etc.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Can I take the Wizard? I will PM you with my idea...


----------

